# Who has projects on netflix?



## JT3_Jon (Aug 3, 2011)

Seeing Ned's latest gig, and me being without cable TV, had me wondering who of you has projects of theirs on Netflix? I was able to watch a Brian Ralston film score for "graduation" which was REALLY well done! Anyone else have anything up that I can check out? 

All the best,
Jon


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 4, 2011)

The whole TV series "Zorro" is available on Nteflix, plus a comedy that technically I co-scored called "Nanny Insanity" and another comedy called "Hittin' It". The title tells you all you need to know about what kind of movie that is. :roll:


----------



## worenot (Aug 4, 2011)

I scored a film called "American Streetballers". 
A rare St. Louis film!


----------



## midphase (Aug 5, 2011)

Pretty much every film I've worked on is on Netflix.


----------

